# Amano shrimp acting weird and laying on their backs



## LeMoine (Dec 24, 2012)

So I have done some researching and I still have not come to a conclusion as to what is bothering/killing my amano shrimp. Prior to getting a good fert regimin organized I had no issues with my amano's in this tank with constant co2. About a week or so after I started dosing according to EI, I noticed they were acting strange/laying on their backs. Luckily I have a 20L cherry breeder tank that I was able to scoop them out and re home them for the time being, so I have only lost about 2 of 25. I was thinking it could be copper related, however im using the same tap water in my 20l and they seem to have no issues. I did some testing yesterday and here are the results. 

Water Parameters:

PH: 7.6 (with co2 off) around 7 durring the day 
GH:6 
KH:5
N03: .50 - .75 ppm
N-no3: .11-.17
Po4: .64 ppm
P-po4: .213
Copper: 0 
Ammonia: 0

Dosing: 
MWF: 9ml K (pfertz), 5ml N (pfertz), 26ml P (flourish), 
T/TH/Sat: about 20ml micros pfertz, calc said 47 but I decided to go a bit less for the shrimp sake. 
Pfertz root tabs in soil

The 20L is the same tap water without any ferts or co2. So Im assuming it is one of the two. Im about to give up on keeping amanos in that tank. For whatever reason they were fine in that tank before I started dosing according to EI so I am inclined it has something to do with my ferts. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

I had the same problem before, my water was a bit too warm for them. Check your water temp


----------



## LeMoine (Dec 24, 2012)

I dont have a heater in the tank because I keep two newts in there. Water should be about room temp


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

It could probably be too cold? If you say room temp probably 72? I have my heating on 72 but some spots in my house are 5 degrees lower


----------



## Richardblack (Sep 25, 2012)

I dose EI with Co2, have no symptoms with Amano.

Are they changing colour at any time? to pink?


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Richardblack said:


> I dose EI with Co2, have no symptoms with Amano.


+1 I EI dose and use pressurized CO2. No problems here with my Amanos. Very happy and healthy. Water temp 76 degrees. Ph 6.8 kh 5, gh 5.


----------



## Richardblack (Sep 25, 2012)

Are the Amano worst in the morning? i.e. are you turning CO2 off at night?


----------



## LeMoine (Dec 24, 2012)

Richardblack said:


> I dose EI with Co2, have no symptoms with Amano.
> 
> Are they changing colour at any time? to pink?


They are actually turning pale, and then before they die they are a light pinkish hue. The temp could make sense because my other tank is heated and the ones in there are doing fine. I just got a new batch in the mail thursday and a few of them were dead and had turned completely red, im guessing that was due to the cold temps? I havent really noticed a difference in them during different times of the day, generally it just seems like they are always sluggish and just sit in one spot. Co2 is on a timer with my lights, so yes it is off during the night.


----------



## LeMoine (Dec 24, 2012)

Took a temp reading today and the tank was 64 with the heat on. I have the thermostat set to 58 during the day, so I am thinking a heater should do the trick. Grabbed one on my way home, hoping to see some changes in them tomorrow morning!


----------



## LeMoine (Dec 24, 2012)

Well they seem to be much more active this morning/afternoon so im thinking the heater did the trick! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Richardblack (Sep 25, 2012)

LeMoine said:


> Well they seem to be much more active this morning/afternoon so im thinking the heater did the trick! Thanks for the advice!


Hope you have found the answer you needed, I would not have said it was temp related (i.e. too cold)... I was thinking oxygen deficiency.


Glad you got it sorted.


----------

